# Porsche leather



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a 2005 Boxster but I'm not sure what type of leather it has. Can smeone recommend a cleaner/protector that I can use safely? it is dark grey (stone) leather, the car has a low mileage (11k) and the leather doesn't look dirty but I know I need to look after it. I don't think it has been cleaned - my main worry is wear on the bolsters and because I usually wear denims so I guess that won't help much on the wear front. Everything looks new at the moment but I'd like to keep it that way!
Thanks in advance


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

id go with swissvax leather cleaner and leather milk...

i also have an issue with wear on the bolsters (as in i don't want it, i want them looking new ) but i apply leather milk and it helps a lot to keep them looking good 

not had to use the cleaner on it yet as its a new car but have used on others and it works great

Porsche leather seats can wear very quickly in this area and more so with jeans

Sports seats are worse as they have a larger bolster


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

You can test the type of leather you have quite simply. Put a drop of water or leather cleaner (this actually gives a more accurate result) onto your leather, if it sits on the surface are most likley to have a finished leather (pigment coated), if it soaks into the leather and goes dark you have an aniline style leather of some sort (most will have some sort of finish but as they absorb moisture they are put into this catergory).

You are right to want to protect the leather. Cleaning and protecting on a regular basis will be the way to keep it in good condition and will also help to inhibit dye transfer from those jeans. Protectors will also help with friction wear but keeping the leather clean is more important on this side of thingd as any dirt will wear away the finish quicker. Protecting leather makes it easier to keep clean.

Ultra Protect is the most effective leather protector on the market (tested and kept that way by the factory that produces it) and can be used on any type of leather (apart from nubuck and suede). it is very simple to apply and you will only need about 20ml to do your whole car (depending on the type of leather you have)
http://www.lttleathercare.co.uk/product.asp?product=55

If you apply this now and then use Auto Ultra Maintain on a regular basis this will keep your leather looking and feeling in good condition. You will then only need to deep clean with a foam cleaner every 6 months to a year depending on usage etc.
You can download a free copy of our care leaflet for auto interiors here:
http://www.lttleathercare.co.uk/freecarcareleaflet.asp

If you feel you want to clean your seats first before applying the protector you can use the Ultra Maintian just to see how dirty they are. Spray on and then wipe with a white cloth. If there is dirt on the surface then this will appear on the cloth - if this dirt level is excessive then use the foam cleaner to clean before adding the protector. This will give you the best starting point for keeping your interior.

I hope this helps


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm sorry, but yet another post stating supposed fact - 'Ultra Protect is the most effective leather protector on the market ' - who tested it, when, who says so, and why was I not asked for my products to be included in the test ?

I have personally demonstated Race Glaze Leather Cleanse and Leather Balm on my own Porsche, on customers cars from Mercedes, BMW, Audi to Ferrari, Jaguar and many more, and every time customers are delighted with the results.

Therefore, in my humble opinion, and those of customers who have enjoyed and repeat purchased these products over the last 10+ years, buy Race Glaze stuff. You can't buy better ! (might as well add a little flourish of sales hype too...though it may be fact...)


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Do your products protect leather? If so what testing have you done to prove this?

The testing of products is done by the factory (who produce products specifically for the leather market), by leather consultants all over Europe and by workshop technicians throughout the world as well as testing houses who do this type of work all the time.

Many car products are not produced by leather specialists and therefore do not have the same testing processes.
We can prove that Ultra Protect actually protects the leather. Simply using the product and it looking good on the cars does not prove that it does any sort of protecting. This is why products should always be tested by the end user to do what they want them to.

Balms and conditioning products have very little protective value (if any) and as 'Should Do More' was asking specifically about protecting the leather this is the information that as a leather consultant we can help with.

If you would like your products testing the same way that we comparitive test ours we can let you have details of how to do this.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Can you tell me the difference between a balm and the protector products? Basically I want to avoid creasing/cracking and wear where possible.

So does a balm keep it supple and protector seal it in? I'd like to keep it as close to factory as possible so not all shiny, just matt and soft.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

RaceGlazer said:


> I'm sorry, but yet another post stating supposed fact - 'Ultra Protect is the most effective leather protector on the market ' - who tested it, when, who says so, and why was I not asked for my products to be included in the test ?
> 
> I have personally demonstated Race Glaze Leather Cleanse and Leather Balm on my own Porsche, on customers cars from Mercedes, BMW, Audi to Ferrari, Jaguar and many more, and every time customers are delighted with the results.
> 
> Therefore, in my humble opinion, and those of customers who have enjoyed and repeat purchased these products over the last 10+ years, buy Race Glaze stuff. You can't buy better ! (might as well add a little flourish of sales hype too...though it may be fact...)


Here here, I don't mind a bit of advertising but i really don't like all this ours is the best type thing. Other traders on here don't do that so why do LTT?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I try to avoid these leather subjects now, for reasons similar to the post further up the thread.

My impressions are that a conditioner/balm will make the leather supple and appear enhanced/revitalised, the sheen it leaves can be controlled after application by either leaving to dry naturally or buffed to tone down, in regards to protection it offers little and still requires cleaning but also IMO doesn't deteriorate the finish.

A protector does just that and offers nothing to enhance the finish, but adds a clear breathable barrier, so if your leather is already in good order and want it protected against liquids and as new, then worthwhile, for this I'm hugely impressed with the Nanolex leather sealant.
If you (should do more) would like, I have a couple of 996's booked in at the end of the week, which 1 will be having this sealant treatment to the leather done as well as the Nanolex sealant to the paintwork, I can post up the results to show the finish and performance.:thumb:


----------



## JBR09 (Mar 10, 2009)

should_do_more said:


> Can you tell me the difference between a balm and the protector products? Basically I want to avoid creasing/cracking and wear where possible.
> 
> So does a balm keep it supple and protector seal it in? I'd like to keep it as close to factory as possible so not all shiny, just matt and soft.


I recently tackled this issue on my own car. It had shiney front seats with wear and cracking to the drivers bolster. I bought a kit from furniture clinic that i thought worked really well. It was about £30 and included a cleaner, balm and protectant. Plus all necessary accesories (glove, applicator sponge and mircofibre).

The Cleaner brought up a lot of dirt and instantly brought the matt effect back. The balm, although not needed by yourself was fantastic too, filled in the light cracks and scuffs. It did however put a shine on the seat. This was cured by using the protectant though. Perfect matt effect was the result and a nice genuine leather smell!

Top marks from me for both product and customer service! :thumb:


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> If you (should do more) would like, I have a couple of 996's booked in at the end of the week, which 1 will be having this sealant treatment to the leather done as well as the Nanolex sealant to the paintwork, I can post up the results to show the finish and performance.:thumb:


That would be really helpful, let me know when you do - the car is mint and I'd like to keep it that way. Happy to hear about the products available though - thanks all for your replies!

edit: I just remembered that I had some sealant stuff done to the interior and exterior when i bought it in 2007 - would that make a difference to what I should use?


----------



## JBR09 (Mar 10, 2009)

i shouldn't think so mate. It's my understanding that sealants / protectants will wear off, similar to wax etc. Just need to keep them topped up!


----------



## Porscha (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello, I also have a boxster and I use Gliptone cleaner and conditioner, however I have always found Porsche leather to be a bit dull, how can it be brightened up so to speak?


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

We do a spray-on lacquer in matt or gloss which will do the trick for you.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

should_do_more said:


> That would be really helpful, let me know when you do - the car is mint and I'd like to keep it that way. Happy to hear about the products available though - thanks all for your replies!
> 
> edit: I just remembered that I had some sealant stuff done to the interior and exterior when i bought it in 2007 - would that make a difference to what I should use?


Depending what was used, if it was the dealer applied Supaguard type products then I doubt any protection is still there.
Will give you some feedback once the application is completed, and show the level of liquid resistance.


----------

